
Ask HN: What technical stuff should a technical founder know? - amadk
Full question: What technical stuff should a technical founder know before starting a software technology company?
======
onion2k
Obviously this is impossible to answer with any real specifics as it varies
from company to company. The skills needed for a founder at a technical
company selling B2B are very different to the skills needed to build a
consumer app. However, a good ability/understanding of the following would
_really_ help;

 _Being able to say no to adding more features._ This is probably the most
important skill. It's really easy to say yes to more and more things, and
every time you do you make it less likely a user will ever see your app.

 _Deployment._ Regardless of what you're making you need to be able to get it
out there reliably.

 _Code quality._ Spending time revisiting code to fix issues is wasted time,
so writing high quality code you can understand and fix _fast_ is key.

 _Testing._ The easiest way to lose a user is for them to see a bug right
away, so you need to be able to test well.

 _Security._ Obviously.

